# Leg paralysis



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I suspect that is what my hen has, but not sure.
Alice is a seven year old King pigeon. She laid one egg two days ago. This morning she was fine, doing her regular pigeon things. During the afternoon she laid the second egg. When I entered the room she was on the floor with her wings spread unable to stand on her feet.
I remember, I think Pidgey mentioned that compression of the nerves can cause this, am I right?
I am holding her right now and she is not putting up a fight or making a sound, which is so uncharacteristic for her.


Please let me know what I can do for her, I just can't seem to find the threads on this.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti,

I'm sorry to hear about Alice. 

Yes that could be the problem.

Have you already given her calcium syrup and put her on heat? don't forget the olive oil, and maybe a warm bath.

This link may help:

http://www.lbah.com/avian/egg_binding.htm#trt


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Reti, I'm so sorry to hear about Alice.  I don't know what could be wrong but I hope someone will be able to tell you what to do. It's a scary thing when something is wrong with a pet and you don't know what it is or what to do.  I hope she's okay, and someone knows how to fix her up.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Post Egg Laying Paralysis*

RETI, I think you have a classic case of post egg laying paralysis. The main nerve that supplies the legs is called the SCIATIC NERVE. Sometmes during egg laying this nerve is pinched as the egg pass through the pelvis area this causes imflammition which results in a temporay leg paralyis. If she is housed with other birds it may be best to separate her the paralyis should clear up in 2 or 3 days there rare cases where it could take longer. I have had birds with this paralyis and they all have recovered and have layed and never had it happen a second time. GEORGE


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you so much, Treesa, George, MJ, TerriB.
Seems like that is what she has, wasn't sure about the treatment and recovery though.
She is separated in a cage in another room with heat. I gave her pedialyte with calcium, neem oil and she has two big soft towels to sleep on.
She also started biting me again, so that is good.
What a scare.

Thank you so much for your input, I really appreciate it.

Reti


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Overweight Or Calcium Deficiency*

RETI,Anything that makes egg more difficult to lay can predispoes the hen to this problem. For example ,calcium deficiency can either decrease the strength of oviduct contraction or interfere with shell formation,both of which lead to prolonged egg laying.Hens that overweight or lay big eggs are also vulnerable. GEORGE


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I saw her eat grit and the pic cake - she loves both of them. The eggs are large though and she is very big 630gr. She doesn't move around much either, due to her weight she has trouble flying and she is also kind of lazy. Prefers to just sit on the couch or at the window. I don't think she is fat, she is just very large.
So, besides calcium, which I can supplement her with during her egg laying period, what else can I do for her to prevent this from happening again? Maybe chase her around so she can get some exercise, I don't think she would appreciate that LOL.

Thanks

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Reti, 


I would think excercise, for sure, for her general tone and fitness, would be good...


That is one BIG Pigeon...!


For now, a simple Sling might be more comfortable for her...

You can make a nice impromptu one of the kind I had described a while back...useing a small Towell or other soft cloth like tee-shirt material...so it stretches a little and comforms...

Good luck...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti,

Perhaps offering her a variety of calcium rich vegies, like Kale and spinach, etc might be beneficial, as well as reducing the fat content of the seed mix a little, and maybe reducing her poetion.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> Reti,
> 
> Perhaps offering her a variety of calcium rich vegies, like Kale and spinach, etc might be beneficial, as well as reducing the fat content of the seed mix a little, and maybe reducing her poetion.



I tried several times the spinach, carrots and lettuce, no way any of my birds will eat those. But will give it another try.
As for reducing her portion, well, that is the only time she moves, she goes to other bird's bowls and steals their food.
I can however reduce the fat content in their mix, would do good to all of them, but have to figure out first which seeds have a high content of fat.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti said:


> I can however reduce the fat content in their mix, would do good to all of them, but have to figure out first which seeds have a high content of fat.
> Reti



If you buy any of them packaged or from the barrel at Wild oats, there should be a NUTRITION FACTS label. That will tell you how much fat is in them.

Here are the actual seeds in a pigeon mix, with their fat content.

http://purgrain.com/ingredients.htm


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you so much for the link.
I still buy the seeds from Wild Oats, they love them and they are always fresh. Will look at the labels, I certainly don't want to have fat pigeons.
Did I mention my Candy is a little over 700gr? She is my largest pigeon. When she flys, she hardly can, she makes a lot of noise.
I might also try to feed them only twice a day instead of having their bowls full all day long.

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I had no idea the safflower seeds are that high in fat, I must reduce the amount of it in the mix. They are not going to like that.
This morning Alice gave me another scare. I noticed she had no poop at all. A warm sitzbath solved this, you don't want to know what came out. I am not sure she is eating, but I know she is drinking.
Otherwise her legs are the same, no improvement yet.

Reti


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Alice Is Underweight*

RETI, I just checked the ENCYCLOPEDIA OF PIGEON STANDARS. The standard calls for the bird to weigh between 30 to 37 ounces this would be 850 to 1048 grams. This would make ALICE a bit underweight, going by the standard.I have a friend that is a breeder of SHOW KINGS and also a world renowned judge of KINGS .He is also a member of the AMERICAN SHOW RACE CLUB to which I belong,and we meet at his house.His show kings are not very active and rarely fly. They seem more chicken like then pigeon like.I will be calling him later just to be sure that what I read is correct. GEORGE


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Too, she might have strained her legs/thighs in an imperfect landing, if she had done any flying at all, or even short flights of a few feet up or down from something...

That is still a pretty heavy Bird...and if her legs were only a little 'off' incidental to Laying, then they might have been more easily strained ina landing...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks George and Phil.
I have several Kings and they all are around the same weight (700gr, males a little lighter). But yes, they do behave like chickes, they don't like to fly at all.
They don't feel undeweight at all, I can't even feel their keel bones.

Phil, you have a good point, when she lands you can hear it in the other room, but now I am worried also that she is not pooping unless helped.
She also refuses to eat.
Thanks for your input

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am seeing some improvement today.
She is able to stand for short periods.
Her mate, left behind in the bird room was flying on my head this morning, so I took him for a visit to see his darling and she was so happy. They are togehter in her recovery cage now, kissing and being happy.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Yay!  Great news, Reti.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is good, hope she continues to improve. I know the mental attitude has everything to do with physical healing (as well as the supportive care, of course)


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Glad to hear she is well enough for visitors! Sometimes the stress of being away from their mate can slow the recovery. What a sweet mate she has!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Alice is almost back to normal. Still a little weak, but able to stand and walk.
I am still keeping her in her recovery cage, she doesn't seem to mind, as long as she is with her darling Lucky.

Thanks all for your input on this. 

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for the update, Reti.

I'm glad she is almost back to her old self.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Reti said:


> ...they all are around the same weight (700gr, males a little lighter)...
> Reti


Is this common for Kings, the males weighing less than the females?

So glad that Alice is recovering so quickly. What a wonderful name she has!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oooops, did I write that?
I meant the other way around. Females a little lighter, exception my Candy, she is larger than the males.

Thanks Treesa and TerriB

Reti


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi George, I have a Modena thats a giant and can hardly stand or walk hes so heavy. He's broke down. He hasnt fertilized a egg in two years I think because of his weight leg problem. This guy is so large I can not hold him with one hand. Its hard with two. I want a baby from him so bad is there anything that you can suggest. I have him in a wire bottom cage and that seems to have made it worse on him but he does not like being in the loft with other birds. Hes real shy. Strangest bird I have ever seen. I will bring him to the LAPC Lawn Show and show you, if you do not mind.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Rena,

Can you put this chubbette on a diet and maybe some type of exercise and get some weight off him without harming his overall health?

Terry


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

LOL he isnt fat, hes just a huge Modena, I dont know what they bred into him. You'll see him I might have to make some crutches for him. But I think I will put him on a diet to ease his legs, good idea it could help but not much I dont think hes built wide and big! LOL Thanks Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, can't wait to see this behemoth .. hope you bring him to the Lawn Show but will understand if you don't .. you will have birds you are showing to worry about. I'm looking forward to seeing you and your Terry there.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Reti, 


I am very glad to hear she is feeling batter, standing now, walking some...

Anise Seeds, when they are fresh and have a nice scent, sometimes will perk up their appetites. Just mix plenty of them in with her regular Seeds.

Dried, thin, matted Sea Weed might be nice too, and she might eat it.

Sadly, the brand I always liked to much ( meaning, my Birds always liked so much, even though I liked it too! ) I can not find anymore, and the other brands I have tried have been found wanting...

But check your local Oriental Markets in case they have it, so you can get some...it was a square cellophane package, about a foot across or so, with several thin, round rough texturted matted Sea Weed disks in it. And what I would do is shred it in my fingers and scatter it in their Seeds or next to their Seeds...everyone used to love it, Pigeons and Doves alike...

Does she like Baths?

Baths are good of course for their moralle and other reasons...her baths are of course good for the Eggs too...they need the Humidity from her Feathers...


Good luck!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Phil.

She is back to normal, only difference, she tires more easily, so still needs a few days of rest.
He appetite is back to normal too.
I remember you mentioned the Anise seeds before and I bought them a few times for pijies with no appetite, most of the times it works. I buy them from the health food store, where I also buy my bird's seeds.
She takes baths too, she loves them, and they always have a little pool out where they can splash in it. 
I replace her eggs with dummies, so no need here for humidity.

Thanks

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Reti,

I'm so glad to hear Alice is almost back to full speed.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Rena,
> 
> Can you put this *chubbette* on a diet and maybe some type of exercise and get some weight off him without harming his overall health?
> 
> Terry


Terry, 

"What's good for the pidge is good for the MegaPug!"

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pidgey said:


> Terry,
> 
> "What's good for the pidge is good for the MegaPug!"
> 
> Pidgey


Hmmmmph! Butch =is= on a diet and gets plenty of exercise .. he's just big boned  

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Hmmmmph! Butch =is= on a diet and gets plenty of exercise .. he's just big boned
> 
> Terry


The "See" Food Diet.

"...and gets plenty of exercise" ...eating.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Uhhhh, was the 'Michelin Man' errrrr, "Big Boned"?

They got him slimmed way down you know...(they might have just let some air out is all...)

Lol...


Phil
Las Veggies


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Geez, Pidgey and Phil .. now you've gone and done it .. poor little Butchie Boy .. his feelings are hurt. I'm sure you know the only cure for that is a treat (the edible kind, of course) ..  

Terry


----------

